

How the PlayStation-Powered New Horizons Probe Flew to Pluto - jrepin
http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/technology/1403583/how-the-playstation-powered-new-horizons-probe-flew-to-pluto

======
zimpenfish
Slightly disingenuous headline since it's not "PlayStation-Powered", it's
"(rad-hardened version of the same CPU the PS1 used)-powered".

~~~
buserror
Can't do proper clickbait with a title like this! ;-)

